# Umrah from Abu Dhabi on visitor visa



## Armin_mne (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have one post on Dubai visa run to Oman. Now, this is my second option but also not sure is it doable? 
I am Ph.D. student here in Abu Dhabi, I have student residence visa. Recently I bring my family (wife and baby) on a visitor visa for 3 months. That visa will expire on April. I was sending email to some agencies to ask can I go with them to Umrah in Saudi Arabia and then after Umra is finished to go back in UAE but the agency should also finish new visitor visa for them. I did not get any concrete and precise answer. From one I got only that renewing visitor visa for them again on 3 months will be around 2000 AED and it will be finished for a couple of days.
So does anyone now is this doable? Also is it expensive to give 2000AED for renewing since I paid only 600 AED for both of them in the UAE embassy in my country to issue visitor visa for 3months.


----------

